# MacKay orders review of spare part fleet for SAR



## FormerHorseGuard (5 May 2013)

see the story here
http://www.winnipegfreepress.com/canada/mackay-orders-rcaf-to-take-another-look-at-used-us-presidential-choppers-206198361.html


sorry for bad typing but only one hand in use, one arm in cast.
never knew we had these airframes.
how hard to get airframe worthiess paper work done?


----------



## Jammer (5 May 2013)

Anything can be made to fly again. The question is how much will it cost.


----------



## Don2wing (5 May 2013)

The answer to your question on if these airframes are flyable is yes. According to the manufacturer in  an interview with Vertical mag        http://www.verticalmag.com/features/features_article/vh-71s-for-canadian-service-.html#.UYby3cprZ2E     AugustaWestland would be happy to bring the airframes up to stuff. 


http://www.verticalmag.com/features/features_article/vh-71s-for-canadian-service-.html#.UYby3cprZ2E


----------



## dapaterson (5 May 2013)

Of course Augusta would be happy - such work means money for them.  And the need to ensure commonality with the current fleet would mean lots of work, probably at cost plus.


----------



## Ciskman (5 May 2013)

The Griffon is a sad excuse for a SAR chopper. It's good to see the issue getting some attention.


----------



## Jammer (5 May 2013)

I wouldn't slag the Griffon. It may not be as sexy as the Cormorant, but it can go into tighter places. Anyone who has been rescued by the Griffon would beg to differ. Keep in mind...the US Military use the Blackhawk/Seahawk/Jayhawk series aircraft...not much bigger than the Griffon. They don't have anything bigger used for SAR...at all.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (5 May 2013)

The Hawk series has a greater lift capacity doesn't it.


----------



## Ciskman (5 May 2013)

Jammer said:
			
		

> I wouldn't slag the Griffon. It may not be as sexy as the Cormorant, but it can go into tighter places. Anyone who has been rescued by the Griffon would beg to differ. Keep in mind...the US Military use the Blackhawk/Seahawk/Jayhawk series aircraft...not much bigger than the Griffon. They don't have anything bigger used for SAR...at all.



Unfortunately those who have been rescued would not know the difference, those who have spent the night waiting for the weather to clear up are the ones with the better opinion. Landing in tighter areas is not a factor with a hoist equipped helicopter. No de-icing, no weather radar and cabin space so limited that only one critically ill patient can fit, makes the Griffon a poor choice for Canadian SAR...IMO of course


----------



## Jammer (5 May 2013)

I yeild to to gentlaman in the funny orange suit...


----------



## PAdm (5 May 2013)

HappyWithYourHacky said:
			
		

> The Griffon is a sad excuse for a SAR chopper. It's good to see the issue getting some attention.



Better a helicopter perhaps not ideal for SAR than one not yet delivered or merely being discussed...  :2c:


----------



## Ciskman (5 May 2013)

PAdm said:
			
		

> Better a helicopter perhaps not ideal for SAR than one not yet delivered or merely being discussed...  :2c:



Agreed. I'm just pleased to see the issue being looked into. Hopefully a viable solution will be found.


----------



## Jammer (5 May 2013)

3-4 Airframes back in the air is not unreasonable to hope for...Perhaps raise another Sqn?


----------



## Ostrozac (6 May 2013)

Jammer said:
			
		

> 3-4 Airframes back in the air is not unreasonable to hope for...Perhaps raise another Sqn?



I think that one of the objectives is to transition 424 Squadron off the Griffon and back to the Cormorant. As others have stated, the Griffon has limitations in the RWSAR role.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (6 May 2013)

From my reading the airframes are mostly complete and have almost zero hours on them, only a 1 or 2 did test flights. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lockheed_Martin_VH-71_Kestrel


----------



## Cloud Cover (7 Jan 2018)

http://viewer.zmags.com/publication/45112027#/45112027/18

IMP says Cormorant fleet can be brought up to 21. Was that the plan, I thought these were spare parts.


----------

